# Holly's birthday!



## starry (Sep 4, 2006)

My little Holly is 1 !!!!!!!!!!!!! :aktion033: :chili: :wub: 
It was a boring day filled with lots of hugs and a walk.
She really needed a bath but who wants a bath on their birthday.  
I didn't make her a cake or get her a present .......yet.
I just started a new job and was wasted the whole weekend. Plus I just wanted to be home with my babies! :wub: 
She's 6.5 lbs and a crazy little tomgirl.


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

:chili: :chili: HAPPY BIRTHDAY HOLLY :chili: :chili:


----------



## starry (Sep 4, 2006)

Thank you Tina!
I just remembered I do have a NEW big bear rug toy I bought and have stashed in my closet, so I DO have a gift for her...I felt like such a lazy bad mommy.


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

:chili: happy birthday. don't worry I didn't do anything 
for Sparkey this year either. since we spoil them everyday 
I think we are ok


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Oh, a very happy belated birthday to Holly!!


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Happy Belated Birthday to Holly, I hope she really enjoyed her special day :grouphug:


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Happy belated birthday!!
[attachment=27227:birthday_new.jpg]


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY HOLLY!!!!! HOPE IT WAS A WONDERUL ONE!!!
:chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili:


----------



## bermudagem (Aug 27, 2007)

A very happy belated birthday. Hope you both had a good time. It sounds like you just relaxed, And that is always the best time. Enjoy her.....

Shelly


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Spending time with Holly is the BEST present you can give her!!!
[attachment=27228:Happy_Birthday.jpg]


----------



## starry (Sep 4, 2006)

THANK YOU EVERYONE!
I just got home :smstarz: ... and saw all the Birthday wishes.  
Thanks for saying all the sweet things. :wub: 
It's so nice to share it with you all.
Now Im going to just hang out with my furbabies..


----------



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

:chili: I'm so sorry I'm late, but Happy Birthday to you, sweet Holly! Hope you had a super special birthday lazing about...with no bath in sight! :rockon:


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

I am wishing Holly a belated, but heartfelt birthday wish!


----------



## belibaby14 (Mar 21, 2007)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY HOLLY!!!! :aktion033: :aktion033:


----------

